

Disqus hit one billion monthly unique visitors - daw___
http://blog.disqus.com/post/50374065365/whats-cooler-than-a-billion-monthly-uniques

======
ireadqrcodes
They have done a great job making it easier to have one login for comments
across all sites who use their system - the spam problem is not really solved.

